

Trademark issue will cause $30,000-worth of multimeters to be destroyed - Jtsummers
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/03/trademark-issue-will-cause-30000-worth-of-multimeters-to-be-destroyed/

======
tim333
Kind of a dumb decision IMHO

